# Reapair or Replace these Rims?



## meed (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey folks, 

I'm working on a 1961 (?) JC Higgins Roadster. I am not restoring to factory spec, just doing what I feel like as I go. 

Below are a few photos of the rims. The front rim has 3-4 broken spokes that will be replaced. Some steel wool and elbow grease appear to be removing most of the rust, but I'm wondering if it would just be better to get new rims and spokes? I've never relaced a wheel, but I'm confident I could figure it out eventually. 
Thoughts?


----------



## mike j (Mar 30, 2015)

I would clean them up as best, you'll have a little patina. Get the bike together & riding, then you can best evaluate the whole package, as to what upgrades to concentrate on. Take it from there, IMHO.


----------



## morton (Mar 31, 2015)

*Pretty easy to clean those wheels if.....*



meed said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm working on a 1961 (?) JC Higgins Roadster. I am not restoring to factory spec, just doing what I feel like as I go.
> 
> ...




.....you use 0000 steel wool and Barkeepers Friend.  Make a paste with water and BK and slap it on the wheel, then rub the wheel with the steel wool lightly, and flush with water.  Whatever chrome is left will shine like new!


----------



## meed (Mar 31, 2015)

Good call, that sounds easier on the wallet as well!


----------



## meed (Mar 31, 2015)

morton said:


> .....you use 0000 steel wool and Barkeepers Friend.  Make a paste with water and BK and slap it on the wheel, then rub the wheel with the steel wool lightly, and flush with water.  Whatever chrome is left will shine like new!




Thanks, I'll search for Barkeepers. I've just been using 0000 on its own.


----------

